# Durban Sands 2007 2 bdrm maintenance fee???



## BarCol (Jan 10, 2007)

We sold out Durban Sands units earlier this year commencing with the 2008 week and while I will email Tracey, I wanted to find out what the actual maintence fee amounts were for the 2 bedroom Durban Sands units - I have to make sure there is enough remaining in our account at First Resorts to pay the 2007 actual.

thanks


----------

